# Need Crew Friday 6/5 Port A



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

I could take 2 Friday out of Port A. Probably get our snapper first and the go looking for? Please PM if interested. Cost will be $100 or less per person. Prefer at least some experience and I have all the equipment needed but you are welcome to bring your own.


----------



## shanker (Jan 15, 2006)

what kind of boat and how far out? time returning? 

sounds like my wife and I may be able to take the spots if its cool. (i'll deckhand my butt off)


----------



## Deep Hunter (May 22, 2004)

Boat is a 33 Bertram twin diesels. Looks like the weather is going to be great.


----------



## R_Aboud (May 26, 2009)

I sent you a PM


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey DeepHunter

We'll be running out of PortA Friday morning, too. Also in a 33 Bertram - Gloria II.

Will be billfishing out around the end of the fairways and south. If you make it out that far give us a shout on 68.

John


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Thanks for the ride. Enjoyed meeting and fishing with captain and crew!


----------



## R_Aboud (May 26, 2009)

ditto!


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Before










After


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

man that loooks good!! if you ever need any other crew let me know anytime If I can get off work im there!!


----------

